# RR: 46. Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	D. Oistrakh, I. Oistrakh, Goossens (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1961)










2.	Manze, Podger, Academy of Ancient Music	(1996)










3.	Hahn, Batjer, Kahane (cond.), Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra	(2002)










4.	Grumiaux, Krebbers, Gerecz (cond.), Les Solistes Romands	(1978)










5.	Stern, Perlman, Mehta (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1967)










6.	Szeryng, Hasson, Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1976)










7.	Heifetz, Friedman, Sargent (cond.), New Symphony Orchestra of London	(1956)










8.	Kuijken, Van Dael, La Petite Bande	(1981)










9.	Menuhin, Enescu, Monteux (cond.), Paris Symphony Orchestra	(1932)










10.	Busch, Magnes, Busch Chamber Players	(1945)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	D. Oistrakh, I. Oistrakh, Goossens (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1961)
2.	Manze, Podger, Academy of Ancient Music	(1996)
3.	Hahn, Batjer, Kahane (cond.), Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra	(2002)
4.	Grumiaux, Krebbers, Gerecz (cond.), Les Solistes Romands	(1978)
5.	Stern, Perlman, Mehta (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1967)
6.	Szeryng, Hasson, Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1976)
7.	Heifetz, Friedman, Sargent (cond.), New Symphony Orchestra of London	(1956)
8.	Kuijken, Van Dael, La Petite Bande	(1981)
9.	Menuhin, Enescu, Monteux (cond.), Paris Symphony Orchestra	(1932)
10.	Busch, Magnes, Busch Chamber Players	(1945)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

